# Voopoo Navi Mod Pod is coming



## VOOPOO (13/12/19)

New Arrival!
Voopoo Navi mod pod is calling!
Innovative triple airflow system, adjust the airflow precisely！
Any thoughts? Stay tuned for more!


----------

